# The Burts Clan



## MissMittySmoke (Jun 21, 2013)

When i find some pictures or take some i will post them but until then wanted to share about my finless family.

Skye: nova scotia duck toller look alike but technically a mutt. She is six years old and was born to my moms supposedly spayed german shepard golden retriver. Skye is six years old and was my grandfathers for three of them but she had always been my best friend.

Mowgli: somewhere around a year old, my short haired grey tabby was a side of the road rescue. I was out on a long trail ride with my friend down a dirt road and i was riding my moms horse when i found him. Needless to say he is often found sitting on this horse or the foals back. He also likes baths and if i am not watching will jump in with me.

Timothy: rag doll, 12-13 years old. Orrigonally my moms cat but lives with me now, tim tim is the old man of the house who raised my two other cats. He likes sleeping on my head and letting me know its bed time by constant meows if i am not in my room.

Blue Steal: part maine **** this fiesty little cat, who goes by demon kitty, started out as my sisters. As a baby he liked to sleep in a scarf that hung around your neck. Nowadays he likes to be pet on his terms and preffers only his head to be petted. He joined the clan at the same time tim tim did but my sister had moved so she gave him to me to either keep or find a home.

Tiger Lilly: my only outdoor cat who is an orange tabby and actually came with the property. She is the defender of her terf and refuses to let stray cats on the property. 

Next on the list are Hubert and Eclair: hubert, girl, was caught by accident and almost thrown on my campfire. She is spoiled and borderline to being fat now. She grew out of her gamsterball so her cat terrorizing days are over but she still enjoys being picked up or even hand fed. Eclair, boy, was a pet shop turtle who was the last one left and had just made 4 inches the day my mom baught him so he was legally sellable. He is a bit of a shy turtle. Hubert on the other hand loves me.

Drew, 14, bay 16 hand retired race, dressage, and show jumper. I call him my hubb and read him storries. I will have had him two years next febuary and boy the stories of the trials we faced together are already collecting. 

Guster and Brandy Wine: Burton Guster is Brandy Wines colt who is three months. Both of them live with me but are my honorary grandpas animals.

My parents have 4 horses aswell though Rosie is at a friends munching on green pasture. Ebony is a 25 year old black tennessee walker who i ride in parades for my local police. Moon is an 11 year old blond belgian draft who is 18.2 hands tall and i am still training. Bird is an 18 year old black and white paint horse who doesnt let men sit on her except my younger brother who she adores. Rosie is a 25 year old liver chestnut tennessee walker who is cousins with Ebony. 

There are also three horses i am working with that do not belong to me.

The chickens. Thirty some chickens with 7 roosters. I have five pet roosters who are my pest control for the yard. Two roosters that get along nicely with the hens but thats probably because grandpa is a huge rooster and thumper is a bantam silkie. 12 of the twenty i hand raised in my bedroom. 


Will post puctures later


----------

